# Starting A Makeup Kit



## EmWyllie (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi guys, 

  	I think this is the right place to post this sort of thing, if it's not, please feel free to move the thread/guide me to FAQs or anything I may have missed. 

  	So I've been a very amateur Makeup Artist for about the past six months or so. I've done a few little things here or there for friends and friends of friends but now that I've been doing some more intense work, I've decided to start building a proper kit instead of sterilizing everything of my own that I can to use. 

  	So far, my kit really only consists of L'oreal True Match Foundation in W1, N1, C1, W6, N6, C6 (I plan on mostly mixing foundation for clients since I'm still a small operation) and things that are easily accessible and need little to no sterilization out of my own makeup such as Pigments and Loose Shadows. 

  	What would you say are Necessities for a beginner's kit? What suggestions would you have for storage/transportation for a smaller kit? 

  	Thanks for any suggestions you may have!


----------

